# MRV & VOD Install Questions?



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

I would like to get MRV & VOD services activated. I have one each: HR22/100, HR23/700 & two HR 23/600 boxes installed and working, they are connected to a SWM. 

Am I understanding that if I can get one ethernet cable hooked up between any one of the DirecTV boxes and my AT&T wireless PC wi-fi router that is all I need for the networking connection for MRV & VOD? Then I will need one DECA device on each DirecTV box, correct? 

Do I need any additional hardware for VOD/MRV service or otherwise?

Will there be any conflict between my PC network and the DirecTV network after this install, such as slowing down my 3mbps internet connection?

Should I get the hardware/kits I need from DirecTV and install them myself or should I let DirecTV install the hardware? I have technician skills.

Is there any cost benefit to buying the hardware eleswhere and installing it myself?

Am I overlooking anything else as part of this project?

Thank you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Seems like this should show what you need to have and how to connect it. Since you have 22-23s you'll need the white DECAs shown:










The DECA for internet has now been replaced by the black BB DECA, or CCK.


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

VOS,

Thanks for the response, can you address any of my other questions?

Thank you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

No "conflicts" but if you're downloading VOD, then other internet use will be sharing the same 3 Mb/s connection.

DirecTV doesn't sell "kits", so your options are to have them install or to search solidsignal, ebay, or... for the parts you need if you're going DIY.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

tenn_ said:


> I would like to get MRV & VOD services activated. I have one each: HR22/100, HR23/700 & two HR 23/600 boxes installed and working, they are connected to a SWM.
> 
> Am I understanding that if I can get one ethernet cable hooked up between *any one of the DirecTV boxes* and my AT&T wireless PC wi-fi router that is all I need for the networking connection for MRV & VOD? Then I will need one DECA device on each DirecTV box, correct?
> 
> . . . .


No.

You got two choices. Running Ethernet to each receiver or going DECA. You'll need a DECA for each receiver and a DECA plus a Power Insert (AKA Cinema [Internet] Connection Kit - CCK) for your router.


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> No.
> 
> You got two choices. Running Ethernet to each receiver or going DECA. You'll need a DECA for each receiver and a DECA plus a Power Insert (AKA Cinema [Internet] Connection Kit - CCK) for your router.


Cost wise is it better for me to buy the hardware and install it or just have the install done by DirecT? How much will they charge me for the MRV & VOD install?

Thank you.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

You play CSR roulette. It can go from $49 to $199 for Whole-Home w/On Demand.


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> You play CSR roulette. It can go from $49 to $199 for Whole-Home w/On Demand.


So it looks like the best way to go is to have MRV & VOD installed by DirecTV.


----------



## Skiman (Nov 20, 2008)

Am I understanding that if I can get one ethernet cable hooked up between any one of the DirecTV boxes and my AT&T wireless PC wi-fi router that is all I need for the networking connection for MRV & VOD? Then I will need one DECA device on each DirecTV box, correct? *That is correct.*

Do I need any additional hardware for VOD/MRV service or otherwise? *Just the Broadband or Wireless Deca, as illustrated. However: the BB Deca is not white (what's shown is a receiver Deca being used as a BB Deca) The BB Decas are black and small - they look like a mini router and measure 3"x4"x1"*

Will there be any conflict between my PC network and the DirecTV network after this install, such as slowing down my 3mbps internet connection? *Only if you try downloading HD VOD. Bonus: you'll have Media Share capabilities, which will allow you to show certain types of media files stored on your computer's hard drive on your TV*

Should I get the hardware/kits I need from DirecTV and install them myself or should I let DirecTV install the hardware? I have technician skills. *You could probably do it yourself with little effort, but better to have a tech since they can trouble-shoot any potential problems faster.*

Is there any cost benefit to buying the hardware eleswhere and installing it myself? *As noted previously, it all depends on the CSR.*

Am I overlooking anything else as part of this project? *Don't forget the Whole-Home DVR cost of $3/mo and it needs to be added and active on your account.*


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 4, 2007)

tenn_ said:


> So it looks like the best way to go is to have MRV & VOD installed by DirecTV.


If Directv wants a lot of money you could buy on ebay and install yourself for about $70:









 link - (2) rcvr decas plus (1) broadband deca - $54









link - extra rcvr deca - $14

Good luck.

Jay


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

Skiman said:


> Am I understanding that if I can get one ethernet cable hooked up between any one of the DirecTV boxes and my AT&T wireless PC wi-fi router that is all I need for the networking connection for MRV & VOD? Then I will need one DECA device on each DirecTV box, correct? *That is correct.*
> 
> Do I need any additional hardware for VOD/MRV service or otherwise? *Just the Broadband or Wireless Deca, as illustrated. However: the BB Deca is not white (what's shown is a receiver Deca being used as a BB Deca) The BB Decas are black and small - they look like a mini router and measure 3"x4"x1"*
> 
> ...


Skiman,

Thanks for the detailed response, very helpful!

Couple of clarifications please:

I can easily connect a Cat 6 cable between one of my DirecTV receiver boxes and my existing wi-fi router but runnning an ethernet cable between my router and SWM location will be difficult. So if I understand you correctly, running the MRV connection Cat 6 cable between my router and one of my receivers will be fine, correct?

I would like to get HD video from the VOD service but I'm limited to a 3 mbps AT&T internet connection with no options for a faster connection because of where I live. Are you saying I will not be able to get DirecTv HD VOD because of my connection speed?

All of our tv's are large screens so we only watch HD, is there any benefit to having VOD that is limited because of our 3 mbps connection speed if we're only going to watch HD?

Thanks again!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tenn_ said:


> Couple of clarifications please:
> 
> I can easily connect a Cat 6 cable between one of my DirecTV receiver boxes and my existing wi-fi router but runnning an ethernet cable between my router and SWM location will be difficult. So if I understand you correctly, running the MRV connection Cat 6 cable between my router and one of my receivers will be fine, correct?


This doesn't sound like it will do what you want. This location would be a good place for the BB DECA/CCK, and use another DECA for the receiver.


> I would like to get HD video from the VOD service but I'm limited to a 3 mbps AT&T internet connection with no options for a faster connection because of where I live. Are you saying I will not be able to get DirecTv HD VOD because of my connection speed?


SD will download fairly well, and you can download HD, but you'll need to wait longer before you can start watching the program. With 3 Mb/s, a 1 hour show could take 3 hours to download, so selecting these to download overnight and viewed the next day may be the best.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

You can't just connect Ethernet to one of the receivers. You need a BB deca with connection to your router to have internet connection to your DECA cloud.

A full wired DECA install works wonderful. I have been watching shows recorded on a remote DVR and fast forward and rewind still works great. Plus the rest of my network is free of any bandwidth load while watching from a remote DVR.


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

You guys are confusing me on the issue of what actual ethernet wiring I need to connect up my MRV & VOD service to my existing wi-fi router. 

I understand that I also need DECA and Broadband adapters too but I'd like to be clear on the one physical network cable connection I need between my router and receiver or SWM. 

Is one Cat 6 cable connected between one of my receivers or SWM and existing router all I need? 

Thank you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tenn_ said:


> Is one Cat 6 cable connected between one of my receivers or SWM and existing router all I need?
> 
> Thank you.


Look back at the layout image I posted earlier.
The connection to your router has to be separate from a receiver.


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Look back at the layout image I posted earlier.
> The connection to your router has to be separate from a receiver.


So the only acceptable way to connect the system to the router is with a cable from the router direct to the SWM, correct? If this is so I may have to go with a wireless connection because of the difficulty in getting a physical network cable installed. The SWM is installed in an attic crawl space.

Does a wireless connection perform as good as a wired connection?

Thank you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tenn_ said:


> So the only acceptable way to connect the system to the router is with a cable from the router direct to the SWM, correct? If this is so I may have to go with a wireless connection because of the difficulty in getting a physical network cable installed. The SWM is installled in an attic crawl space.
> 
> Thank you.


Direct to a coax, but it doesn't have to go to "the SWiM".
If you have a receiver near your router, it has a coax, and you can connect both the receiver and a BB DECA, or CCK.

Look through this thread for some ways to do this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200573


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tenn_ said:


> Does a wireless connection perform as good as a wired connection?
> 
> Thank you.


These do vary, but for the internet connection, it isn't as important as it is for streaming programs with MRV.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

tenn_ said:


> So the only acceptable way to connect the system to the router is with a cable from the router direct to the SWM, correct? If this is so I may have to go with a wireless connection because of the difficulty in getting a physical network cable installed. The SWM is installed in an attic crawl space.
> 
> Does a wireless connection perform as good as a wired connection?
> 
> Thank you.


What I would do is near one of your receivers and after the receiver DECA install a 2 way green label splitter and install a BB DECA module to one leg of the splitter. Then run the Ethernet cable between your router and the BB DECA. That way you have all hard wired network to your receivers DECA cloud.


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

Ronomy said:


> What I would do is near one of your receivers and after the receiver DECA install a 2 way green label splitter and install a BB DECA module to one leg of the splitter. Then run the Ethernet cable between your router and the BB DECA. That way you have all hard wired network to your receivers DECA cloud.


I already have an open Ethernet cable home run available between one of my receivers and my router so if I understand you correctly I'm good to go, correct?

My SWM power supply is located at the above receiver location although the SWM is located eleswhere, far away in the atttic, will this cause me any problems?

Will the typical DirecTv installer understand how to make your configuration work?

Thank you.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

tenn_ said:


> I already have an open Ethernet cable home run available between one of my receivers and my router so if I understand you correctly I'm good to go, correct?
> 
> My SWM power supply is located at the above receiver location although the SWM is located eleswhere, far away in the atttic, will this cause me any problems?
> 
> ...


Just tell him you don't want a separate coax run from your splitter to your router. He/she will need to get in your attic to replace the splitter with a green label splitter and maybe install a band stop filter to your lnb if its not a green label lnb.

If the power inserter is a problem you could move it to one of your other receivers. Just remember you need to swap the cables at the main splitter so that the power inserter is connected to the DC passing connection on the splitter.

To be safe just move it during the install.


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

tenn_ said:


> I already have an open Ethernet cable home run available between one of my receivers and my router so if I understand you correctly I'm good to go, correct?
> 
> My SWM power supply is located at the above receiver location although the SWM is located eleswhere, far away in the atttic, will this cause me any problems?
> 
> ...


I don't want to confuse the issue any more than it is, but you keep referring to running ethernet cable from your router to your reciever. If you look at the diagram provided, that is not the case. With a DECA setup, you do not run ethernet directly from your router to your reciever.

The connection from the router is to a DECA unit (either a white reciver DECA unit with a power supply, or a black Broadband Adapter with a power supply). Alternatively, you could get the CCK, which will pick up your router over wi-fi.

Again, if you look at the diagram, it shows the router connected to a white DECA with power supply, which is then connected by RG6 coaxial cable to the splitter, not the SWM. In the case of this diagram, the SWM is actually in the dish LNB, while it seems like you have a SWM8 in the attic.

So what you need is a run of coaxial from your splitter to somewhere close to your router. In most cases, including yours, these runs already exist, since you have coaxial already going to your recievers, so most people will choose to do this close to their recievers.

I would follow what somebody previously posted. Take the coaxial cable out of the reciver that's close to your router. Add a 2 way splitter. Run one cable from the splitter to a DECA/BBA/CCK with a power supply. Connect your ethernet to the same DECA/BBA (if it's a CCK, you won't need the ethernet, because the CCK is wi-fi). Since you don't have any recievers with a built in DECA (HR24/34) you'll need separate white DECA at each reciever. So, run the other cable from the 2 way splitter back to a different white reciver DECA, and connect the DECA coaxial pigtail to your recievers sat 1 input. Lastly, use a short ethernet patch to connect the DECA and reciever. Repeat that last part with each reciver you have (coaxial from splitter/SWM to white DECA connected to reciever sat 1, ethernet patch).

Long story short, you need a DECA for each reciever, and one more for your router (this can be DECA/BBA/CCK). Nothing connects to the SWM except for the coaxial you already have connected.

There are a lot of different ways to do this, but in reality they are all very similar. Chose a setup that works best for you.


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

vict said:


> I don't want to confuse the issue any more than it is, but you keep referring to running ethernet cable from your router to your reciever. If you look at the diagram provided, that is not the case. With a DECA setup, you do not run ethernet directly from your router to your reciever.
> 
> The connection from the router is to a DECA unit (either a white reciver DECA unit with a power supply, or a black Broadband Adapter with a power supply). Alternatively, you could get the CCK, which will pick up your router over wi-fi.
> 
> ...


It is not practical to run a coax from my router location to one of my receiver locations or my SWM8 in my attic. I do however already have a Cat 6 ethernet cable run to one of my receiver locations, I was hoping that this ethernet connection could be used to satisfy the VOD & MRV network hook-up needs, is this not the case? I understand that I need DECA/BBA/CCK hardware in any event.

Thank you.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

tenn_ said:


> It is not practical to run a coax from my router location to one of my receiver locations or my SWM8 in my attic. *I do however already have a Cat 6 ethernet cable run to one of my receiver locations,* I was hoping that this ethernet connection could be used to satisfy the VOD & MRV network hook-up needs, is this not the case? I understand that I need DECA/BBA/CCK hardware in any event.
> 
> Thank you.


Well that is where you would put the CCK.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tenn_ said:


> It is not practical to run a coax from my router location to one of my receiver locations or my SWM8 in my attic. I do however already have a Cat 6 ethernet cable run to one of my receiver locations, I was hoping that this ethernet connection could be used to satisfy the VOD & MRV network hook-up needs, is this not the case? I understand that I need DECA/BBA/CCK hardware in any event.
> 
> Thank you.


I've tried to explain this a few times, but haven't had much success.
If you have an ethernet cable running to one of your receiver locations, then you can either use the CCK that has a pass through mode or use a 2-way splitter that feeds both the receiver and a BB DECA.


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

I guess I didn't pharse my questions clearly enough to start with. I got it now, thanks guys!


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

tenn_ said:


> It is not practical to run a coax from my router location to one of my receiver locations or my SWM8 in my attic. I do however already have a Cat 6 ethernet cable run to one of my receiver locations, I was hoping that this ethernet connection could be used to satisfy the VOD & MRV network hook-up needs, is this not the case? I understand that I need DECA/BBA/CCK hardware in any event.
> 
> Thank you.


Yeah, you're not quite getting this. You should already have SAT coaxial cable going to one of your recievers (otherwise, you probably wouldn't have a reciever there), and you keep stating that you have cat5 ethernet run from your router to one of your recievers. The DECA unit joins that SAT coaxial and that ethernet cable. You don't have to have coaxial to your router. You just need ethernet cable run somewhere close to a run of coaxial from your SWM. Split the coaxial there, and add a DECA/BBA.

Or just add a CCK and forget the run CAT5.

You might just want to call DTV and get a pro install. I can almost guarantee that any tech worth their salt can get you going, if your set up is as you've described. Call and try to get a deal, if you've been there long enough, you might get some off the install.


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

tenn_ said:


> I guess I didn't pharse my questions clearly enough to start with. I got it now, thanks guys!


Great. Let us know how it turns out.....


----------

